# POF and perimenopausal whats the difference???



## pebbles1245 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all
3 weeks ago i was told by my consultant that i had POF and will need donor eggs to have a baby as my FSH was 39. She took more blood for tests that day. 
Now i have received a letter saying that my FSH was 14 and LH 7 and that i am perimenopausal. I really dont have a clue and i feel like they dont either.

Is there a difference between the two. I cant believe they would tell me that i have no chance of having a baby with my own eggs then 3 weeks later change their minds. The NHS have dealt with me very badly since My 3rd m/c in Dec 2008.
Can anyone help?

Helen


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

BUMP!!


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Dear Helen

I'm sorry you are having a rather confusing and difficult time... 
Perhaps the consultant should have waited for the second lot of results before feeding back to you and causing you upset

On the positive side 14 is a lot lower than 39 so things are much better than might be suggested by a persistently high FSH which can indeed be the sign of premature OF...

A lower but still above average FSH level indicates that the ovaries are still active, so in answer to your question yes there is a difference between POF and perimenopausal hormone levels...I suppose in POF there is very little chance of your own fertility being still active but in the perimenopausal state there is...

It would be good to be able to talk this through with your consultant and to ask questions..or dare I say it to get hold of your results and seek out a second opinion if that's possible ??

Good luck and keep some faith

XX Goldielocks


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Helen

Primary ovarian failure and perimenopause are similar terminology (synonoms). It is POF if the woman is young below 40 and doctors usually call perimenopause if you are above or close to 40. The perimenopausal period itself can last from 1 to 10 years and doesn't mean you have lost your fertility completely. All it means that you might have difficulty to concieve without help. 

Have they done AMH test?

Good luck and don't worry

Handy


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Helen 

I see that you have multiple misscariages, was this investigated? You may have antiphosphlipid syndrome!  You also had got pregnant even with your period being irregular. 

You definitely need more investigation and explanation.

Wish you all the best

Handy


----------

